# Storms Pups Finally On Way



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi all, thought i would start this thread, so that everyone who wants to know, 1st pup has now arrived, hooray. GO STORM.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> hi all, thought i would start this thread, so that everyone who wants to know, 1st pup has now arrived, hooray. GO STORM.


OMG, that was sudden 

Well sudden after such a long wait, Well done Storm :001_tt2:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wonderful news hope all goes well and want to see pics  *


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!
Pics when storms all done


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx Nicci

was really quick, and sudden

Storm is a little scared 

Its a girl


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Omg was going to log off can't now can i


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

me too!!! whats happening?! is storm ok?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx Nicci
> 
> was really quick, and sudden
> 
> ...


Ahh a girl.

SO what happened, was it all of a sudden?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Ahh a girl.
> 
> SO what happened, was it all of a sudden?


I was about to go in town with my sister. I was getting soo worked up so Mum said i needed a break, Storm came in the kitchen had a drink then laid down and pushed.

she ran in living room waters breaking everywhere and jumped up on sofa, pushed and out came the cutest thing ever


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless her, she must be worried, hope all is going well,


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I was about to go in town with my sister. I was getting soo worked up so Mum said i needed a break, Storm came in the kitchen had a drink then laid down and pushed.
> 
> she ran in living room waters breaking everywhere and jumped up on sofa, pushed and out came the cutest thing ever


Just imagine if you had gone out! Talking about keeping you on your toes lol. Do you have any idea how many she is having?

Give her a cuddle from me x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its a girl


Well done storm


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic news, finally! Bless her, and on the sofa too! What style :001_tt2: Finally though, took a while, eh?
Keep us updated xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

awww how brill, am all excited now and waiting for the next. 

Come on storm!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Just imagine if you had gone out! Talking about keeping you on your toes lol. Do you have any idea how many she is having?
> 
> Give her a cuddle from me x


Well my Mum is here anyway and my brother bless him, he hates it but he got a good view as he was going to school lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Fantastic news, finally! Bless her, and on the sofa too! What style :001_tt2: Finally though, took a while, eh?
> Keep us updated xx


Well Jess mine do live a life or luxury lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Storm xxxx

She'll probably settle down after she's had a couple.
Good luck xxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I dread to think what he will tell his mates


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Second puppy born 11.55am - Boy

These are big pups so i dont think Storm will have many

Storm and pups are doing great x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Well done Storm, keep up the good work, you are doing great.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Second puppy born 11.55am - Boy
> 
> These are big pups so i dont think Storm will have many
> 
> Storm and pups are doing great x


More puppies 

I bet you will be glad when its all over


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> More puppies
> 
> I bet you will be glad when its all over


Im just glad Storm is doing well and so far the 2 pups are great just big lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on your little boy xx hope all's going well


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Second puppy born 11.55am - Boy
> 
> These are big pups so i dont think Storm will have many
> 
> Storm and pups are doing great x


Fantastic news! 
xxx


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank goodness . Hope all is going well


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done Storm and you, is pup number 3 on its way


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy number 3 12.25 boy

Puppy number 4 12.30 boy


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

1 Girl & 1 Boy

Well done storm glad storm and pups are doing well


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 3 12.25 boy
> 
> Puppy number 4 12.30 boy


Wow storm 2 more


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> 1 Girl & 1 Boy
> 
> Well done storm glad storm and pups are doing well


no one girl and 3 boys!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 3 12.25 boy
> 
> Puppy number 4 12.30 boy


Wow she sure if firing them out now LOL


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

Fantastic news, Storm seems to be going great guns now. well done girl.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

the two boys came out quick..........hope all is ok.....


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

oh my days! Congrats!!!!  keep going Storm! xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy 5 boy 12.40

She wants to get this over with lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Fantastic news, I keep ringing my mum to tell her the news at work :lol:
Hope the pups are Storm are doing well, Ria xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 5 boy 12.40
> 
> She wants to get this over with lol


She does dont she


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 5 boy 12.40
> 
> She wants to get this over with lol


I dont blame she has been hanging on long enough.......xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done on the pups.
I said I hoped it was today in your other thread lol.
x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant believe how quick they coming 1st pup was at 11.20am and she has had 5 already

go storm go storm


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done Storm , hope all is going well, can`t wait to see pics of the long awaited puppies.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm is doing really well. One push and they are out. Mum said she must have a huge u know what because these puppies are big


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm is doing really well. One push and they are out. Mum said she must have a huge u know what because these puppies are big


:lol: :lol: haha!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

God,popped outfor half an hour and came back to three more pups 

Way to go Storm,she's making easy work of this.
She's a natural xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations so far........................


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

No more news? Or has Storm stopped at 5? I'm sat here refreshing the page every now and again.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

flynnsmum said:


> No more news? Or has Storm stopped at 5? I'm sat here refreshing the page every now and again.


LOL Snap me too


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Maybe having a rest, she has got 5 pups out very quick bless her, or maybe will stop at 5, as big ones.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Woo hooo good luck


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm is doing really well. One push and they are out. Mum said she must have a huge u know what because these puppies are big


Do you think she has more to come


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

It's all gone quiet from Spanielmad's home, must be admiring all the new additions. Ohhh I'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you feel anymore??


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy 6 - 1.20 girl
puppy 7 - 1.30 boy


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

oh my days! more?!  x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 6 - 1.20 girl
> puppy 7 - 1.30 boy


Oh wow i take that as a yes lol


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

oh my god! bless her! well done storm!  good luck


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Woweeee Well Done Storm


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done storm  xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh wow, thought she had stopped, just having a rest, so we at 7 now, this is just too exciting.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG 7 is there more to come


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm and her 7 babies are doing sooo well

Not sure if she has anymore but she is panting away so you never know

Im soo proud of her. She has done sooo well


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done storm

I am off to work (got to cover a shift at the vets) but will check back when i get back at 5.30pm


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm and her 7 babies are doing sooo well
> 
> Not sure if she has anymore but she is panting away so you never know
> 
> Im soo proud of her. She has done sooo well


Well done Storm and you hun, you both deserve a good sleep now.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm and her 7 babies are doing sooo well
> 
> Not sure if she has anymore but she is panting away so you never know
> 
> Im soo proud of her. She has done sooo well


Well done storm, can't wait to see some pics x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welldone Storm!! looking foward to the picciesxxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic  you must be so proud of her xxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy number 8 girl


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Wahay !!! I said 8,ok you can stop now Storm xxx only kidding,bet there are 1 or 2 more looking at the size of her  glad it's going so well for you


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh Storm you have done so well, and you Ria, and yes puppy 8 i guessed right, thats unless more to come!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Wahay !!! I said 8,ok you can stop now Storm xxx only kidding,bet there are 1 or 2 more looking at the size of her  glad it's going so well for you


Because they are big i didnt think she would have that many

Im scared now lol

8 PUPPIES


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 8 girl


what?! Seriously? I thought she'd stop at 5!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Fantastic news!! well done storm...... aren't we going to be busy. Cant wait to see photos when you get chance.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 8 girl


Wow another one!!! Our Staffie had 8 and our boxer had 7 x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I just have to add how proud i am of my other doggies. 

I did shut them in the kitchen but they were going mental and wouldnt settle, especially the pups.

So i let them out. They all came in the living room, went over to Storm and had a sniff which she was fine with. and then Miley, Kaydee and Lilo got onto the other sofa and went to sleep

Brooke and Stream went over to Storm she kissed them and they kissed her then they went to their bed and went to sleep.

They are all doing soo well and Storm isnt even bothered with them being in the same room.

Just goes to show that no matter what they go through, as non blood sisters they all stick together and get on with things xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness i only been to make a cup of tea , come back and now there is 8 .
Someone is going to be busy lol it will all be worth it.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

You must be thrilled  8 puppies,easy whelping.
My hubby has just been in for lunch sends his congrats xx Storms getting quite famous


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Congrats Spanile Mad & Storm on the birth of your 8 pups wow, what a litter :smilewinkgrin:

Photo's please when they've settled down a bit lol :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

8 that's got to be it


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done i'm so pleased it went well


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I just have to add how proud i am of my other doggies.
> 
> I did shut them in the kitchen but they were going mental and wouldnt settle, especially the pups.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Storm is a surrogate mum to brooke and stream lol! And it also sounds like Storm is a very good and patient girl! now if your dogs were all boys i think she'd prob have a prob definitely.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

congratulations to you all...and a big thank you to storm for giving birth when we were all around to keep up......  xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you, Storm and all of your other doggies! 8 puppies is amazing, I mean I only thought 7. Definitely some photos once mum and puppies have settled down!
Very well done Storm!
xxx


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations Storm!!


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

wayhay 8 puppies what a great number. What fun you will have once they are on their feet lol.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, well done to all of you, a well earned rest for you now Ria, and thank you Storm for whelping at a decent time that we could all keep up. And a big hug to all of your other dogs for being so good with Storm.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the birth of your new arrivals. * little darlings to take care of, wow!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy number 9 another boy


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 9 another boy


Tell storm to stop!!!! LOL


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 9 another boy


Blimmy do think she'll stop


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG number 9 no way


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 9 another boy


9!!!!!! Is she ever going to stop? lol. Well done Storm


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Blimmy do think she'll stop





ad_1980 said:


> Tell storm to stop!!!! LOL


I hope she stops lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Is there a liver and white bitch for me yet?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

plumo72 said:


> 9!!!!!! Is she ever going to stop? lol. Well done Storm


Flipping heck


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG, cant believe it 9, tell her to stop now, she must be shattered, bless her.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> OMG, cant believe it 9, tell her to stop now, she must be shattered, bless her.


Lol, and her mummy said she wasn't having many 

At least chi's are a bit more predictable


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*cool hope mom and puppies doing well *


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! 9?!?! Well done storm!!!  oh my days i cant wait for pictures!!!!  x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder if she'll go for double figures


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy 10 a girl


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 10 a girl


WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WAY TO GO STORM XXXXX

You must be in shock


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 10 a girl


What the......? STOP I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Bloody hell.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

We wanted puppies! AND STORM GAVE US PUPPIES!!!   x


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I had this sneaky feeling about 10 Ireally hope she stops now


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 10 a girl


Did you say earlier that you thought she wouldnt have many? 

You must all be knackered. I bet you wont sleep tonight lol

How many of each has she had.............so far...............?


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG, ok Storm seriously you can stop now, i know we nagged you about getting a move on, but we are quite happy now with 10,  Oh Ria, you are going to be soo busy, we must come over to help you,


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> OMG, ok Storm seriously you can stop now, i know we nagged you about getting a move on, but we are quite happy now with 10,  Oh Ria, you are going to be soo busy, we must come over to help you,


I think we should all turn up with a doggy bag


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> OMG, ok Storm seriously you can stop now, i know we nagged you about getting a move on, but we are quite happy now with 10,  Oh Ria, you are going to be soo busy, we must come over to help you,


Can you pick me up on the way please


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Can you pick me up on the way please


Beat you to it


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know how she managed 10, wow! 
Good one Storm, :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Can you pick me up on the way please


yeah sure,


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG 10 she has to stop now


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Go storm!!!!

What colour are they??


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I wana come help!  x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Beat you to it


haha i'm coming too



brackensmom said:


> yeah sure,


thank's. Can't wait for the pic's


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> haha i'm coming too
> 
> thank's. Can't wait for the pic's


At this rate there will be enough pups for one each


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh wow, 10 pups!
Well done Storm


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppy number 11 another girl

Question???

How am i going to make sure that all 11 puppies are feeding enough??


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

11  !!!!!!!!!!!!! oh my days!!!! Well done!!! All ok? x


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

11!!!!! OMG! Well done storm, and you have your hand full!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 11 another girl
> 
> Question???
> 
> How am i going to make sure that all 11 puppies are feeding enough??


I don't no won't you have too top them up abit?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG she has overtook daisy's brood now!!! Well done both you must be absolutely shattered... dont think daisy has still gotten over her labour.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy number 11 another girl
> 
> Question???
> 
> How am i going to make sure that all 11 puppies are feeding enough??


I think you may be helping with the feeding. Main thing is that they all have some of mums first milk, good luck x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

11 wow!! Hope she's finnished now x


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

wow! that is a lot of pups!!! can u imagine them all in 5weeks time?? pandamonium. hope storm and pups are all well


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*lol wow way to go stormy :smilewinkgrin: im gonna say 12 and thatll be it hehe (hopefully for storm) :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!

11! Go storm!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

STORMY...DO YOUR MUMMY A FAVOUR AND STOP GIVING BIRTH! LOL

Well done though


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new litter!  Well done Storm that is a big litter hmy:

I look forward to pics!!

My friends Springer had a litter of pups 12 months ago and she had 10!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

iv only done school run and we are up to 11...jeez......well done mum,pups and Ria....xxx


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

11! omg! bless her! good luck with them! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

They must be falling out of her now, poor thing


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

You're gonna need a bigger house at this rate 

Storm's done so well,she's one special girl


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I think she has now finished

She has just had a nice bowl of nature diet puppy and arden grange and is going to sleep

Thank you soo much to everyone for your messages. Im sorry i couldnt reply to them all

I am soo proud of Storm but also very shocked and i think i need a bicardi lol

I will post pics later xxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah,go on, have a drink or three.You deserve it 

Really thrilled for you xxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hurray! Wonderful news! Glad shes finished haha!  brilliant! How many of each? Someone defo needs a new house  x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

There could always be one more hiding 

Go and enjoy that drink hun, well done Storm, what a girl!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow 11 puppies? 

Congratulations to you and Storm and can't wait to see the little cuties.:001_wub::001_wub: Glad everything went well.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwww congrats to you and Storm what a clever wee girl, cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh wow! Congratulations, Storm! I just read this from the beginning.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow 11 no wonder she took her time starting she knew she needed her rest. Congrats can't wait for pics....Jill


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

wow 11 thats just great  sounds like you need that drink best wishes cant wait to see the pictures  

congratz on your new family members xxx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Well i can`t believe it , i`ve just been shopping and on the way back was telling my son about Storm and her 8 puppies.
now i`m back and oh my gosh there is 11 wow way to go Storm you clever girl !!
Think you deserve a bicardi or 3 bet you are knackered and shocked, i can imagine the noise in your house.

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW ARIVELS ----------WELL DONE STORM !!​


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations! I may have to hide this thread from my husband as he's been after a Springer for a long time.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just read this thread through and i got goose bumps every time you said she had another.
Wow that is so amazing.
Congratulations 11 times and a huge well done to Storm.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow!!! 11???

Congrats to you and Storm!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow I go to work come home and Sorm's at long last decided to give birth. But 11 god you're going to have fun in a few weeks

Congratulations to both you and Storm


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow i go to work when storm was on 6 thinking that was going to be it and come back to 11 

Well done storm and you 

Hope mum and pups are doing well 

Great wait for pictures


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow finally finished at 11 then, just got back in with Chloe and telling her storm had her puppies and had 10, come on and find she sneak another one out. Well done Storm, hope you are enjoying your well earned drink Ria, you must be shattered. Hope all is going well and pups feeding ok.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow congratulations. What alot of puppies


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Bloody hell  I've only been reading it and need a drink :blushing:

Can't wait to see the photos, I'm guessing there'll be a few... no way will you fit them all into one frame lol 

Congratulations to you both xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I missed it!  but congrats to Storm and you! 11 pups, wow!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope the proud new mum is doing well and all the little Storms xxx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I missed it!  but congrats to Storm and you! 11 pups, wow!


Me too 

Wow!!! 11 pups! Storm really went for it didn't she!

Congratulations to Storm and you too Ria!

Lol....you're going to have lots of fun in a few weeks!


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Classyellie said:


> Me too
> 
> Wow!!! 11 pups! Storm really went for it didn't she!
> 
> ...


When does fun become a nightmare? 

7 was enough for me


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

You must be pleased as punch and Storm the very proud Mother congratulations to you. My Willow has gone for a sleep over today with her dog boyfriend for a couple of days. So scared now I stumbled across your story of Storms pregnancy and all her puppies. Good luck to you all x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm and pups doing great

New thread started with pics

storms puppies


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

MyWillow said:


> You must be pleased as punch and Storm the very proud Mother congratulations to you. My Willow has gone for a sleep over today with her dog boyfriend for a couple of days. So scared now I stumbled across your story of Storms pregnancy and all her puppies. Good luck to you all x


Welcome to the maternity ward


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats, cant find the pic thread


----------

